# Name of cable management manufacturers



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

Have a commercial building with many data drops that I am quoting.
The new space will have some drop ceilings and some open space ceilings, just painted black.

Does anyone know of a product range or manufacturer that I can start looking for some sort of conduit to span the open space so the data runs are not just out in the open?

I don't want to use EMT, I would like to find something like a square duct that has a removable cover so I can just lay the runs in, not pull them through conduit.

Thanks fellas.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

panduit raceway comes in many sizes

http://www.panduit.com/wcs/Satellit..._cat_id=1666&prod_id=1666&pagename=PG_Wrapper


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Like the cable tray data guys normally use for that application? :laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Like the cable tray data guys normally use for that application? :laughing:


That will never work. Stop trying to make sense around here.

I'll let it go this time because you were away for awhile and may have forgotten how things go around here.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.cableorganizer.com/cable-trays/

There you go. We just installed about 1,500ft of it for our IP camera project.


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Like the cable tray data guys normally use for that application? :laughing:


No, because it's exposed in an office I wanted something enclosed.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Auselect said:


> No, because it's exposed in an office I wanted something enclosed.


Look up next time you're in WalMart or Lowe's.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

The one around here is all exposed, strung everywhere, looks like a mad woman's ****e,

The office is for a marketing company with flat screens everywhere, all glass walls, modern type of finish.

I just wanted something that would enclose it and they could paint it.


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

FlyingSparks said:


> http://www.cableorganizer.com/cable-trays/ There you go. We just installed about 1,500ft of it for our IP camera project.


Thanks, did you happen to use the "click n go" or the tray?
I looked at this last night and the click n go could be what I need


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Auselect said:


> The one around here is all exposed, strung everywhere, looks like a mad woman's ****e,
> 
> The office is for a marketing company with flat screens everywhere, all glass walls, modern type of finish.
> 
> I just wanted something that would enclose it and they could paint it.


I'd probably look at something like Wiremold's solid bottom cable tray or Panduit's FiberRunner cable routing system. They're both pretty stealth when viewed from below. Honestly, ordinary cable tray, filled with cable, can be sprayed black to match the open-ceiling and still look stealth. It's done every day.


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I'd probably look at something like Wiremold's solid bottom cable tray or Panduit's FiberRunner cable routing system. They're both pretty stealth when viewed from below. Honestly, ordinary cable tray, filled with cable, can be sprayed black to match the open-ceiling and still look stealth. It's done every day.


Great, thanks


----------



## WLESUPPLY (Jan 8, 2014)

You may want to check out Cooper B-Line...they have a Lay-In Wireway with the hinged cover like you are talking about. Here is a spec sheet - http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...ures_and_wireway/T1Quick-ConnectHCWireway.pdf


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

WLESUPPLY said:


> You may want to check out Cooper B-Line...they have a Lay-In Wireway with the hinged cover like you are talking about. Here is a spec sheet - http://www.cooperindustries.com/content/dam/public/bline/Resources/Library/catalogs/electrical_enclosures/enclosures_and_wireway/T1Quick-ConnectHCWireway.pdf


Thank you, that is what I was thinking!!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would just get cable tray to match the color of the ceiling, and then cable to match too


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

mikeh32 said:


> I would just get cable tray to match the color of the ceiling, and then cable to match too


That's what we did


----------

